# Pellet stove install into existing Chimney



## frenzee77 (Feb 7, 2007)

OK I am a couple of weeks away from my Harman P61A purchase and I have a few install questions. I am looking to vent the stove directly into an existing terra cota lined chimney. The flue is not shared with my gas fireplace upstairs.  My question is:  What is the best way to install it? 

Do I need a stainless steel insert? If so does anyone know a good installer near Sturbridge, MA? 
Do I just run a pipe all the way to the top of the chimney and cap it? 
Do I do this stub-in method I have read about? 
Or do I just vent it out through the wall and skip the chimney entirely?

Any info you can give me would be very helpful. I know I have to worry about the drafting and meeting code so please include those details in whatever thoughts you might have. Thanks!

Tim


----------



## Mr Whitfield (Feb 7, 2007)

I would run the pipe all the way to the top of the chimney. Wrap the pipe on the top with
fiberglass, to stop a draft, and use a chimney cap.


----------



## The Patriot (Feb 7, 2007)

Frenzee77 said:
			
		

> If so does anyone know a good installer near Sturbridge, MA?



Go to http://www.harmanstoves.com and do a dealer locator.  The store will either do it themselves or probably have an installer that they use.

The two Harman dealers in my area (N Attleboro, MA) both use the same installer, who is an authorized Harman installer.


----------



## HarryBack (Feb 7, 2007)

Frenzee77 said:
			
		

> OK I am a couple of weeks away from my Harman P61A purchase and I have a few install questions. I am looking to vent the stove directly into an existing terra cota lined chimney. The flue is not shared with my gas fireplace upstairs.  My question is:  What is the best way to install it?
> 
> Do I need a stainless steel insert? If so does anyone know a good installer near Sturbridge, MA?
> Do I just run a pipe all the way to the top of the chimney and cap it?
> ...



No, if your existing chimney liner is in GOOD shape (clean, not cracked), you dont have to have a liner....you can just adapt the PL vent to whatever opening you already have....many folks do this....its also one of the recommended installation methods in your manual. You can also vent through the wall, and this can give you the added benefit of bringing in outside air. The harman stove dealership in Sturbridge went out of business a couple years ago. Actually, the gentleman who ran the company was killed a couple months ago felling a tree. He cut it, a large tree, it hit a stump, the cut end flew up and crashed right down on him, killing him instantly....dont imagine any PPE would protect a guy from that, unfortunately.
Good luck with the unit!
Any more questions, go ahead and post them!


----------



## The Patriot (Feb 7, 2007)

HarryBack said:
			
		

> The harman stove dealership in Sturbridge went out of business a couple years ago.



Looks like Squier Lumber in Monson (I've seen some great pellet prices from them) and The Stove Place in Shrewsbury are the best bets.


----------



## elkimmeg (Feb 7, 2007)

I would recomend Squire Lumber But I don't know if the install stoves not bought from them or do warranty work
 What harry did not mention ,is the need if  using your existing flue, of a block off damper plate. Also in your manual to set up up your stove correctly a draft reading is required to adjust  to your home's voltage. The stove has to be setup with someone, that know what they are doing.


----------



## GVA (Feb 7, 2007)

Pellet Patriot said:
			
		

> HarryBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Squier Lumber    HMMMMM....  I've heard of these guy's.......
Good prices and good people.....................  And they are very knowledgable...... or so I've heard


----------



## Xena (Feb 8, 2007)

If I were you, the first thing I'd do is get a look
at the manual for installation instructions so you
get a better handle on the different options
rather than bits and pieces of info here and there.
Better to have it right in front of you for easy reference.
I know I had very few if any questions after fully reading
the install manual for our stove.

If you can't find it on harmans web site, http://www.harmanstoves.com/support.asp
then ask your stove dealerto get you a photo copy of the manual
so you can check it out before you take delivery.

Good luck.


----------



## frenzee77 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I am planning on buying the stove at Squire. They quoted me $275 for installation + the cost of pipe and $75 or delivery. Sounds good to me. I don't know what I am doing when it comes to pellet stoves  and chimneys so better to pay $275 than burn my new house down.  Is the pipe used for installation expensive? Just trying to get my budget together.


----------



## elkimmeg (Feb 8, 2007)

I know the guys at squire lumber Some of the most knowledgeable in the harman pellet stove business.
If they were closer to me and I was looking at a harman,  they would be my only stop.


----------



## The Patriot (Feb 8, 2007)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> I know the guys at squire lumber Some of the most knowledgeable in the harman pellet stove business.
> If they were closer to me and I was looking at a harman,  they would be my only stop.



I was pretty happy with the service and knowledge of Fuel and Feather in Woonsocket, RI.  Unfortunately for me, they are a little further away than I'd like for pellets.

I went to Kirley Masonry in Mansfield as well.  Perhaps it was just the salesperson, but I wasn't as impressed there.  Although they do use the same installer, so no difference there.  

The installer, All Pro Chimney Sweeps, was excellent.  There are authorized Harman installers.  Came to our house for a free estimate, answered all our questions and helped us in our decision on the best place for the stove.  It was comforting to know that the owner and his son run a Harman P-68.


----------



## elkimmeg (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm happy to report I have had no issues with All pro Chimney sweeps  installations. Honestly seem like good guys

 BTW the building inspector's job was offered to me in your town. I'm also a good friend of the former inspector.
 He filled me in on the local political situation. and it seems  that I would have a hard time working with the situation
 as did he. that's why he left


----------



## The Patriot (Feb 8, 2007)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> I'm happy to report I have had no issues with All pro Chimney sweeps  installations. Honestly seem like good guys
> 
> BTW the building inspector's job was offered to me in your town. I'm also a good friend of the former inspector.
> He filled me in on the local political situation. and it seems  that I would have a hard time working with the situation
> as did he. that's why he left



Just moved back to North Attleboro.  I grew up there, but this the first house I've owned in NA.  And, I'm not in tune with local politics.  Although that may change as my daughter gets older.

What was the problem?


----------



## HarryBack (Feb 9, 2007)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> I would recomend Squire Lumber But I don't know if the install stoves not bought from them or do warranty work
> What harry did not mention ,is the need if  using your existing flue, of a block off damper plate. Also in your manual to set up up your stove correctly a draft reading is required to adjust  to your home's voltage. The stove has to be setup with someone, that know what they are doing.



good point, Elk. If you do a self-install, get a new stove draft reading.....good for diagnostics later on, even if you have to pay for a service call, its likely worth it.


----------



## HarryBack (Feb 9, 2007)

Pellet Patriot said:
			
		

> elkimmeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



North Attleboro? Seems quite a distance from Sturbridge. Id also heartily suggest you go to Harman's website , use the dealer locator feature, and try out the folks who are suggested in the locator. If there happens to be an issue with the unit at a later date, you might want a dealer nearby who can do authorized warrantee work on your unit.....many dealers dont like to drive great distances for warrantee work, since its a money-losing proposition for them in the first place. Good luck!


----------



## The Patriot (Feb 12, 2007)

HarryBack said:
			
		

> North Attleboro? Seems quite a distance from Sturbridge. Id also heartily suggest you go to Harman's website , use the dealer locator feature, and try out the folks who are suggested in the locator. If there happens to be an issue with the unit at a later date, you might want a dealer nearby who can do authorized warrantee work on your unit.....many dealers dont like to drive great distances for warrantee work, since its a money-losing proposition for them in the first place. Good luck!



You must be referring to a different All Pro Chimney Sweep perhaps.  I'm talking about the one in NA.


----------

